# Opinion of grips for my S&W 66-4



## dondavis3

I've got 3 sets of grips for my S&W 66-4.

Which grips do you think look best on this gun?

Black Rubber










Aged Ivory










Stag










I like all of them.

:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner

Well, I was leaning toward the Stag, then I looked closely at the photos. The Stag grips don't look like they fit very well (common on S&W revolvers with grips made in an era other than when the gun was manufactured). 

So I defaulted to the Ivory (always a good choice in the "looks" department). And then I see that THEY don't fit the frame very well, either, especially at the rear, where the recoil will be concentrated.

And that means (drum roll, please), that "pretty is, as pretty does", and the synthetic/rubber grips win this round in my eyes. If the fit on the other grips could be corrected, then I'd choose in the same order as the paragraphs were presented, above. If not, go with the ugly Uncle Mikes (functionally, the best choice of the three by far, IMO).


----------



## dondavis3

The rubber feels the best (for shooting).

The Stag fills the hand best.

The aged ivory just brings back good retro memories.

My Grand Dad was a Chief of Police in Muskogee OK in the '50's.

He carried a S&W with aged ivory grips - don't know what model - to young to care then.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

Black Rubber.


----------



## James NM

I like the stags for looks, the ivory for CC, and the goodyears for the range.


----------



## dosborn

James NM said:


> I like the stags for looks, the ivory for CC, and the goodyears for the range.


This. Although, I would have the rubber on more often than the others.

BTW, is that a CRKT folder?


----------



## dondavis3

No the knife is a SOG Topo Meridian.

It's a excellent knife - very well built

:smt1099


----------



## Sully2

You wanting a "using weapon" or a pimp gun..? I think you know my answer...:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

Sully2

Oh so you voted for the aged ivory :smt033

:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright

My favorite has always been ivory or stag for the Single Actions, but prefer wood for my carry guns and heavy caliber guns. I have NO appreciation for the rubber grips. Did some shooting years ago with a Thompson Contender in various heavy calibers. The gun was fitted with fake rubber grips from Pachmyer, and at the end of the day my hand was raw and blistered.

Also found the rubber tended to "catch" my jacket of vest when carrying. Far as I'm concerned, rubber has no place in grip materials!

Bob Wright


----------



## unpecador

Black rubber, they provide the gun with a more balanced look.


----------



## buck

Ain't never been a fan of bling on handguns........to me, function is the priority. Black Rubber and stainless are made for each other. Besides, the other grips, as mentioned before do not fit the profile of the butt and IMHO take away from the graceful lines of the Smith..


----------



## Spokes

Black rubber. Yours look like the old Uncle Mikes. I have a set on my old service pistol. They feel good when shooting and fit my hand like a glove. Don't think they are available any more.
I have had stag and good make believe ivory. Rubber wins for shooting.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Spokes 

I agree.

:smt1099


----------



## Vom Kriege

Is this a carry piece?


----------



## dondavis3

Not really - I have carried it several times.

I always like to carry my guns at least several times if I have leather for them.

It's just a pretty (imho) gun that I shoot....

:smt1099


----------



## Vom Kriege

dondavis3 said:


> Not really - I have carried it several times.
> 
> I always like to carry my guns at least several times if I have leather for them.
> 
> It's just a pretty (imho) gun that I shoot....
> 
> :smt1099


IN that case, add a T-grip to the ivories and rock out.


----------



## James NM

dondavis3 said:


> ... It's just a pretty (imho) gun that I shoot....:smt1099


In that case, I'd recommend a 4th option.

I'd go back with the factory targets. To my eye, the 4" or larger k frames in 38/357 just look better with factory targets. If you don't have a set, the S&W forum or ebay are good sources.


----------



## dondavis3

Vom Kriege

What's a "T" grip?

Target Grip?

:smt1099


----------



## Vom Kriege

dondavis3 said:


> Vom Kriege
> 
> What's a "T" grip?
> 
> Target Grip?
> 
> :smt1099


http://www.t-grips.com/


----------



## DJ Niner

Vom Kriege said:


> IN that case, add a T-grip to the ivories and rock out.


I hadn't considered that; good call! I'm not much of a fan of the T-Grips, but I know a lot of folks like and use them.

Here are some photos of them mounted to various revolvers (from Google Images):

http://images.google.com/images?um=...s+handgun&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0

.


----------



## Freedom1911

I vote rubber. It looks more modern and the rubber reduces the felt recoil. Looks and function.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Freedom1911

Your right

:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner

I finally got the fourth set of Hogues for my new-to-me model 19. Now all my K-frames pretty much feel and point the same way in my hand. 
Top to bottom -- 6" model 66 .357, 4" model 617 .22, 4" model 15 .38 Special, 4" model 19 .357:










Rubber ain't much to look at, but it's hard to beat for functionality. I have some fancy-looking grips for a few of these (although not as nice as dondavis3's stuff), but I rarely use them when shooting except for the .22 (recoil and recoil recovery is not much of a factor with the rimfire).


----------



## 8Eric6

got black rubber hogues on my s&w 686 cant say I'd ever part with em


----------



## james56

None of them!! But if you go with Stags or Ivory Try a Tyler T. I have a S&W M-1917 N Frame set up that way looks awsome but doesnt fit all thats great. All of rest of mine have Factory Combats, but alot peaple of say they dont fit there hand. Fit mine best.


----------



## 1jimmy

sorry, none of them. butt no pun intended grips i think are a real personal choice. i use badger or altamont grips on mine dark rosewood for stainless and nickel and light walnut for blued or black finishes to each his own


----------



## DavidLaPell

I have always had a passion for stag grips myself, and the ones offered by Grashorns Gunworks I think are the best. These here are "no bark" on my Smith 27-2.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Jeeze, this is an old, resurrected thread. *Don*, have you made your decision yet?

According to my antique art-school training, you have to contrast some quality of the color or texture or polish of the gun to the similar quality or qualities of the grips.
So you've got a shiny, silvery-colored gun. The gun is a cold color (chrome? nickle?) that seems to have greenish overtones.
Well, ivory is smooth and warm-colored, so, to my eyes, ivory jangles against the smooth and cold-colored gun.
The same would be true of stag without "bark." But with the rough-textured "bark," stag would look better than ivory, against the smooth, cold-colored gun. Still, it would be a warm color against a cold one, and, at least to me, that's not exactly right.
So I'll have to vote for black rubber. Modern black is also made from greenish material. It's rough-textured and a dark almost-neutral color, against the smooth, bright, cold-colored gun. But I absolutely hate the massively oversize, finger-grooved lump of most of the Pachmayers and Hogues. Instead, get a smaller, form-fitting rubber grip set from Pachmayer. It'll have a middle-finger filler, so it'll be comfortable in use.

Does that help?


----------



## dondavis3

Wow - you're right this is an old thread.

I finally put the Black back on - I liked the ivory - but I didn't like the feel when I shot a lot.

So Black are on there now.

:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## clance

I guess it all depends on whether you're just using it for target only or as your daily carry piece.

If you're just target shooting then I would go with the rubber grips. At that point it's not about looks as much as comfort. Shooting a few hundred rounds with either the ivory or stag will definately wear on your hand, making your experience an unpleasurable one unless you're into pain.

If you're carrying it, then I would go with the stag (and a Tyler T-Grip * http://t-grips.com/TGrips.html) but I would get them fitted better from what I can see from the pictures. I like the stags as they give you that touch of class but give you a textured grip to give you that positive bond between hand and gun (IMO). I don't like rubber grips for my pistols cause I do carry them from time to time and I don't like how the rubber grabs my clothing, thus telling everyone that I have a gun on my hip! The stag would let your outter garment to slide across the gun's grip lowering the gun's signature.


----------



## chessail77

Black rubber seems to fit and look better....JJ


----------



## Bisley

I have the old hard rubber Pachmayrs on my 66-2. They aren't as pretty as either the factory wood grips or the fancy wood finger grips that I have had on it. But I shoot better with them, and besides, it stays in the safe when I'm not shooting it, so I leave them on it.


----------



## NMpops

I'd like the stags if they fit better.


----------



## had3nuf

I just can't get away from wood.


----------

